# Finally Updating the Blog



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everybody, Now that I am back in the office (I have been on assignment for 2 months.) I finally decided I need to start regularly updating the Blog. It seems like it is going to be easier to knock out Short You Tube Videos rather than well written posts. So I figure I will try that instead. 

Anyway, the first 2 videos are up, I really respect a lot of the guys on this forum and I hope to get some feedback from everybody. I am really trying to give back with stuff that I wish I had known back when I started my own company. My hope is to update the blog once or twice a week. 

Anyway, here are the first 2 videos. Have a watch and let me know what you would like me to try and explain!

Welcome to the new Blog Format

and 

Job Numbers - Why use them?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Very good job. 
I watched your intro and the importance if assigning job numbers. <--which I agree with. I am sure you will have a wealth of info to add as time goes on.

I attempted to comment but wasn't signed in with disqus. My disqus account wouldn't accept my login. No big deal I'll start a new acount later I guess.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you! I am not too concerned with comments on the Blog. I am still active in this community so I can follow them here as easily as I can there. 

I am working on this on top of Full-Time employment and being married with 3 small kids, so understand it won't get updated everyday. I would love to know what the community thinks are important topics and if there is anything I should do to improve the delivery. 

While I don't necessarily like being in front of the Camera, it is WAY Faster than taking the time to write out the posts and probably easier to watch than to read!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

We use a CMMS (Computer Maintenance Management System) to track jobs by assigning work order numbers. The job number begins with the year and follows with a series of numbers. For example 2017086349.

The CMMS also provides areas to input labor time, safety procedures, materials, locations, pics, etc. These are great tracking systems. But they're only as good as the discipline the user puts into entering data. Starting with completions.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

CApainter said:


> We use a CMMS (Computer Maintenance Management System) to track jobs by assigning work order numbers. The job number begins with the year and follows with a series of numbers. For example 2017086349.
> 
> The CMMS also provides areas to input labor time, safety procedures, materials, locations, pics, etc. These are great tracking systems. But they're only as good as the discipline the user puts into entering data. Starting with completions.


I really need to reach out to you and get some info on your system. We are looking at taking on a national client where we will be in charge of the facility maintenance for their Real Estate holdings. (Finishes only) I would like to pick your brain about the Pros and Cons of what you are using and see if it will fit the needs for what we are looking for. Can you shoot me an email? 

kentj[at]wilsonhampton[dot]com


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

There's a lot us small guys can learn from the larger commercial companies like yours. 

It makes a lot of sense adding job numbers to everything. In the past I've used V1, V2, etc... but it gets pretty confusing and didn't work very well. I'm also running into situation where a job has multiple sub-jobs (is that even a word) and tracking everything gets pretty confusing.

I also like CA's suggestion of starting the job number with the year. Brilliant!!!


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

PNW Painter said:


> I'm also running into situation where a job has multiple sub-jobs (is that even a word) and tracking everything gets pretty confusing.


Typically that will be referred to as a "Phase" (Phase 1, Phase 2, etc.) for instance we have some companies we perform jobs for throughout the year (Maintenance Painting, each one being a separate contract) Rather than create a WHOLE new Job for that client in our Accounting software, we just create a new Phase. 

That gets Reflected in the Job number like so: *50565.01* (The .01 being the phase) We have some jobs with 20+ phases. 

Thing would be to review how your accounting software wants to track it. 

This also makes it easier to see how much money you have done for that one client when it comes to reporting. (VS. having to track down each different Job number that client was associated with.)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PNW-The way we handle multiple work orders for one particular "asset" or customer in your case, is to assign it it's own asset number. We also use a budget code. For example.

Roof top air handling unit 16 needs to be sealed and repainted. It is located on top of building 1. Monies allocated for repairs are coming out of "Building Maintenance" rather than out of "Operations". A CMMS work order would look something like this:

Date 9/20/2017
New Work Order- 201712345
Area- L-B1
Asset- AHU-16
Description- Seal and paint AHU 16
Budget Code 60023

There are a lot more tracking features


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In other words, a particular asset may require several different service calls over it's life cycle. The CMMS helps to differentiate the work performed on it while creating trends. Some of the WO's are automatically generated for PM purposes (Preventative Maintenance) while other WO's are generated for a specific service request. The combination of activities associated with that asset creates a history that is easily accessed.

The more data you can input, like safety issues, equipment requirements, materials, labor time, etc., the better prepared a service person is. Tie this in with an automated parts and inventory system, along with time sheets, you've just streamlined an operation into the twenty first century.


----------

